# buster and nobbys chicks



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

hello thought i would show you buster and nobbys chicks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Oh my you have some lovely pearls there!


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks, there are 6 but the youngest is having a few problems so im hand rearing him i dont like rearing one but this little guy is hard work


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are adorable


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks i love it when i have chicks


----------



## Jemeni143 (Mar 5, 2011)

aww they are so precious!!!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Aren't they cute . I have the same bowl set and I love them, they don't seem to stain as badly as other plastic bowls do.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

gorgeous babes, and i agree raising a singleton i dont like doing but have, im also handrearing a clutch of 6 the youngest just turned 2 weeks today, the oldest 3 weeks but the youngest gets fed every 2.5 hours cause it got stunted he was the last chick to hatch in a clutch of 7, his other sibling sadly didnt make it past 12 days.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

got some lovely little baby pearls there!!! LOTS of pearls, theyre all camouflauged with eachother lol


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

sorry nwoodrow to hear about the little chick that didnt make it, i get so upset if one doesnt make it but then at least we know we have given it all the help we could of, my little one chick 6 has a job holding his head up


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

oh no do you know what happened? i hope the little guy will be okay.


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

i dont know why he cant seem to hold his head up , now he has been pulled for hand feeding he is getting stronger but its awkward feeding him the avian vet showed me how to tube feed him but im not experienced enough im frightened i will push the tube in wrong so im doing it normal syringe feeding takes long while but i dont mind


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

well thats good, i know when i pulled peanut at 5 days due to stunting it was like feeding from day one i was so scared i was gonna aspirate it, now it is 2 weeks old, 26 grams, and can sit and eat like a big bird, though it is still smaller than siblings, it has gotten easier to feed, i would be really scared about tube feeding a babe, so like you i would rater take the extra time and syringe feed.


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

glad peanut is now doing so well, my little chick is just over 3 weeks old he is a lot better lot stronger i think he was just weak , yes i thought he was to little to tube feed my normal vet was away so i saw a different one , my bird breeder friend gave me some new syringes they are new everlasting ones they are so good i must ask where she got them from , have you heard of them


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

No, i havent but if you find out exactly what they are called let me know so i can see if they are available here., I have attached a picture of peanut now 16 days old and 26 grams with a sibling who is 20 days old, man peanut is growing considering at 5 days old it was the size of a 2 day old chick, ide love to see pictures of your babe


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

he is so sweet and looks so well, so is the other one dont want him to fill left out, i will ask my son to sort out photo im no good at that, my friend is poorly at the moment she is now on an oxygen line, very bad lungs, she devoted her life to bird keeping and bird breeding and rescuing injured and abandoned wild birds she is a wonderful person her knowledge of bird care amazing she has taught me so much


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

i have a friend like that she's so good with birds, but because her son had heart surgery and then a stroke, she's got other things on her mind. I cant wait to see your babes as they fill out those pearls and then also the youngest, the only reason that picture was peanut and 1 sibling is i couldnt hold the other 4 still as well.


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

ah you have 6 as well , hard work , but bet you love it like me


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

oh i love it i also have 4 in a nest box, that will be pulled in 8 days.


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

photo of babies you can see how tiny has caught up


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

awe what a beautiful clutch, and tiny is adorable, below is my entire clutch, they are brats and hardly sit still for photos.


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

they are all lovely , yep you look like you have your handsful


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow Nicole They Are Big Now I Love The Yellow Crested One And Man I Guess That Grey Has All Feathers


----------

